
Traveler IV, the first entirely student-designed rocket to pass the Kármán line - areoform
https://viterbischool.usc.edu/news/2019/05/usc-rocket-propulsion-laboratory-shatters-student-altitude-record/
======
creatornator
Great news! There's been a bit of a space-race between universities the past
few years. At the Aerospace club at Northeastern University we've spoken with
people from MIT and UVM who are also making spaceshot rockets. We've been
going for a two-stage solid fuel approach, some are trying liquid fuel, etc.
I'm glad someone finally did it

